# DSL Router mit QoS



## AL3CH (3. September 2011)

Ich brauche einen WLAN (N) -DSL Router mit QoS , sollte es ermöglichen den MAC Adressen gewisse Bandbreite zuzuweisen.
Hab leider keine Erfahrung damit, welches Modell da gut und einfach zu konfigurieren wäre.
Wär toll wenn mir da wer gute Produkttips geben könnte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2011)

Wofür brauchst du das? Du kannst aber mal im hiesigen preisvergleich nach lancom und bintec (rs-serie) suchen.Letztere können das,was du willst,auf alle fälle (ich hab nen rs232b) allerdings glaube ich nicht das du dir das leisten kannst oder willst.


----------



## AL3CH (4. September 2011)

Wofür.. 6k Leitung zu dritt ..2 blockiren mit Youtube und co den Anschluß, den ich bezahle.
Da verzweifelst wenn was am Webserver editierts , oder was hochlädst...
So hätte jeder seine fixe Bandbreite.
Also die Lancom und bintec Geräte fallen schon aus dem buget, zum Thema leisten wollen
So max 250- 300€ dachte ich mir. Jetzt bin ich auf die DrayTek Vigor serie gestoßen.
Vllt guckst dir das Teil mal an:LINK


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2011)

AL3CH schrieb:


> Wofür.. 6k Leitung zu dritt ..2 blockiren mit Youtube und co den Anschluß, den ich bezahle.
> Da verzweifelst wenn was am Webserver editierts , oder was hochlädst...


Da hast du`s noch gut.Bei mir sind es 3-4 rechner an 384 kbit.Das ändert sich aber in nächster zeit.(mehr bandbreite,aber *nicht* dank der tkom...)


> So hätte jeder seine fixe Bandbreite.


...die anderen zusammen 50 kbyte/s und du den rest? Zumindest würde denen dann youtube ganz schnell vergehen.


> Jetzt bin ich auf die DrayTek Vigor serie gestoßen.
> Vllt guckst dir das Teil mal an:LINK


 Draytek ist auch i.o. Habe mich nur schon lange nicht mehr bei denen umgeschaut,da ich ja bereits versorgt bin.Wusste garnicht,das deren router die bandbreite ip-basierend drosseln können...
Ursprünglich stand bei meiner anschaffung auch ein dual-wan router von denen zur auswahl.Habe mich dann aber für funkwerk entschieden,weil da noch ein paar mehr (für mich damals) nützliche sachen dran sind.Allerdings gibt es auch haufenweise funktionen,die ich nie benötigen werde... (naja,irgendwas ist ja immer)


----------



## K3n$! (4. September 2011)

@Turrican: Was hast du für eine Alternative gefunden ?

Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## AL3CH (4. September 2011)

> ...die anderen zusammen 50 kbyte/s und du den rest? Zumindest würde denen dann youtube ganz schnell vergehen.


^^ nö, dachte da an drittelteilung... vllt kann mans ja dynamisch einstellen, also wenn nur einer das Inet benutzt, auch die volle Kapazität nutzen kann..
Mal sehen, wie es dann in der Praxis funktioniert. 
Und , sehr gut das es mit den Dray Tek auch funktionieren dürfte, werd ich mir dann in nächster Zeit zulegen. THX

384kbit sind hart


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2011)

AL3CH schrieb:


> ^^ nö, dachte da an drittelteilung... vllt kann mans ja dynamisch einstellen, also wenn nur einer das Inet benutzt, auch die volle Kapazität nutzen kann..


 Also ich wär so fies gewesen...wenigstens für 2-3 tage...
Also das die bandbreitenlimitierung dynamisch geht glaub ich weniger.(ist bei mir auch starr) Dafür kann man den rechnern i.d.r. über qos prioritäten zuweisen.Da sich der eigentliche download aber nur über umwege regulieren lässt (das geht über den upload,da daten die nicht angefordert werden auch nicht empfangen werden können) funktioniert das nicht all zu zuverlässig.


----------



## AL3CH (4. September 2011)

> Also ich wär so fies gewesen...wenigstens für 2-3 tage...


Na,  ja warum nicht, mal versuchen  hihi
Bin schon gespannt,wird sicher lustig.


----------



## Jimini (4. September 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich wär so fies gewesen...wenigstens für 2-3 tage...
> Also das die bandbreitenlimitierung dynamisch geht glaub ich weniger.(ist bei mir auch starr) Dafür kann man den rechnern i.d.r. über qos prioritäten zuweisen.Da sich der eigentliche download aber nur über umwege regulieren lässt (das geht über den upload,da daten die nicht angefordert werden auch nicht empfangen werden können) funktioniert das nicht all zu zuverlässig.


 
Eine dynamische Regelung ist grundsätzlich möglich - wie dynamisch, hängt allerdings vom verwendeten Queuing-Algorithmus (HTB, CBQ, SFQ und und und) ab. Ich setze Hierarchy Token Bucket ein, hierbei wird mein Traffic wie folgt aufgeteilt (beispielhaft, für die genauen Werte müsste ich nachsehen):
- ich habe insgesamt einen Upstream von 2000kbit
- ausgehender IRC-, SSH und SYN-geflaggter Traffic bekommen jederzeit mindestens 100kbit
- ausgehender HTTP-Traffic von einem Server bekommt jederzeit mindestens 500kbit
- ausgehender Bittorrent- und Edonkey-Traffic bekommt jederzeit mindestens 500kbit
- ausgehender Traffic der Clients bekommt 900kbit
- wieviel jede dieser Traffic-Klassen bekommt, wenn die Leitung frei ist, habe ich zusätzlich festgelegt (hier nimmt man dann meist den verfügbaren Upstream)
- zusätzlich kann ich besondere Flags wie "geringe Latenz", "höchstmöglicher Durchsatz" etc. vergeben
Mit dem Script kann jemand was mit ~180kb/svom Webserver runterladen, während eine von außen aufgebaute SSH-Verbindung nicht laggt und auch das Surfen an den Clients nicht spürbar verlangsamt wird.
Grundsätzlich kann man auch eingehenden Traffic shapen, das ist allerdings eine Sache für sich; ich habe allein für die Umsetzung meines Trafficshaping-Scripts (welches nur den ausgehenden Traffic bearbeitet) Ewigkeiten gebraucht. 

Ich bezweifle aber, dass Router im Normalpreisbereich solche Möglichkeiten bieten - es ist wie gesagt auch einiges an Hintergrundwissen und Einarbeitungszeit erforderlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Eine dynamische Regelung ist grundsätzlich möglich - wie dynamisch,...


Schönes beispiel,doch ist so was von den meisten zuviel verlangt.Außerdem wird das mit schneller werdenden leitungen zunehmend überflüssiger,da diese durch schiere übertragungsrate erst garkeine engpässe aufkommen lassen.Der upload ist übrigens auch meist das kleinste problem...(diverse 384kbit-1mbit leitungen mal außen vor.Da ist in sachen upload eh alles verloren)


> Grundsätzlich kann man auch eingehenden Traffic shapen, das ist allerdings eine Sache für sich;


Das könntest du mir vieleicht mal per pn erklären...



> Ich bezweifle aber, dass Router im Normalpreisbereich solche Möglichkeiten bieten - es ist wie gesagt auch einiges an Hintergrundwissen und Einarbeitungszeit erforderlich.


 Was verwendest du privat als router?


----------



## Jimini (4. September 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schönes beispiel,doch ist so was von den meisten zuviel verlangt.Außerdem wird das mit schneller werdenden leitungen zunehmend überflüssiger,da diese durch schiere übertragungsrate erst garkeine engpässe aufkommen lassen.Der upload ist übrigens auch meist das kleinste problem...


Das sehe ich persönlich anders - der Versand einer Mail mit einem etwas dickeren Anhang reicht aus, um das Netz für alle Teilnehmer deutlich zu verlangsamen. Man muss nur mal eine 100MB große Datei hochladen, was bei meiner Leitung rund sieben Minuten dauern würde - sieben Minuten, in denen wegen einem Upload das Surfen quälend langsam wird. Allerdings ist das schon bei Weitem keine Standardlösung mehr, da gebe ich dir Recht.


> Das könntest du mir vieleicht mal per pn erklären...


Complex Traffic Shaping/Control , ich vermute aber, dass man sowas auch mit TCP-Flags beeinflussen können müsste (gabs da nicht eins, was den Sender auffordert, die Pakete langsamer zu senden?).


> Was verwendest du privat als router?


 Ich verwende keinen klassischen Router, sondern setze einen normalen PC fürs Routing und als Firewall ein. Als Betriebssystem kommt ein gehärtetes Gentoo zum Einsatz, als Firewall arbeitet ein iptables-Skript, welches auch eine entsprechende Trafficshaping-Konfiguration umfasst.

MfG Jimini


----------

